# Works In Progress



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are a few musky baits I have been working on. The lures in the foreground have two coats of epoxy. One thin for sealing the wood and one strait up to smooth out the grain before paint. Cedar, pine, and maple. 

I am especially excited about the two on the front left. They are wake baits that really kick up some water. I was inspired by Roumba bass baits. 

The minnow baits are 8-9. Some are weighted more than others.

See You On The Water
Bruce


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice... I've got 10 on my bench waiting on rattles and Devcon.
Your pics keep guys like me inspired!


----------



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

ready for paint


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW those top 2 look great!! I like the lip you made for them too.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

man them looks killer cant wait to see them finished love the gold foil one ,jody


----------



## fishingfrenzy (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking Good!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

ready for action


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I really like the silver foil shad style bait. Nice job!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice!!! Great job on some hot looking baits.


----------

